# Problema con Philips Mod fwm35/22, no enciende



## Rustam (Mar 20, 2009)

Hola: Saludos  a todo desde Canarias  a Foro electrónica. Mi problema es que tengo un Philips Mod fwm35/22.He mirado la fuente de alimentacion y las tensiones son correctas. El boton de power se queda en rojo como si estuviera apagado en standby y no enciende ni con el mando y utilizando cualquier boton de aparato .alguien tiene alguna información del mismo o haya tenido el mismo problema. gracias


----------



## unleased! (Mar 20, 2009)

Prueba a hacer un arranque forzado:
Coje un cable y enganchalo a gnd. A continuación localiza el procesador. Con la otra punta del cable toca los pines del procesador, repitelo varias veces hasta que te dea arrancado. Con esto lo que haces es que una de las patillas del micro cuando pasan a nivel bajo se produce el arranque.
Aver si te sirve.
PD: Pon el modelo en el titulo del post para que sirva de busqueda para futuros foreros.
Saludos!


----------



## pepe69 (Ene 19, 2010)

Rustam dijo:


> Hola: Saludos  a todo desde Canarias  a Foro electrónica. Mi problema es que tengo un Philips Mod fwm35/22.He mirado la fuente de alimentacion y las tensiones son correctas. El boton de power se queda en rojo como si estuviera apagado en standby y no enciende ni con el mando y utilizando cualquier boton de aparato .alguien tiene alguna información del mismo o haya tenido el mismo problema. gracias



hola diste con la solucion al problema?pues yo tengo elmismo que tu a ver si me puedes ayudar gracias.....


----------

